# Wall Decals



## MattMiles (Jul 28, 2011)

Removable wall decals for kids rooms seem to be popular these days. I think it's great the way you can change the appearance of your child’s room as his or her tastes change. Children's tastes change quickly these days due to TV and the internet. Keeping a child’s bedroom up to date can be difficult, and decals are an inexpensive way to change a room's appearance.

I have found that elementary school teachers, child care providers, and preschool facilities can create a warm, fun and welcoming space for youngsters. These removable decorations allow you to change the decorative scheme of rooms with minimal expense and work.

Was wondering if you have a favorite decal that you have applied for a customer?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry Matt, the rules are quite clear about advertising a product. I am assuming you work for the company that produces or sells these wall decals. I am leaving the content of your post so that people can be aware of decorative choices. 



> *What type of advertising is NOT allowed?*
> Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted. Anyone who posts ads or meaningless content just to get their signature out there will have their posts deleted as well.
> 
> Users who violate these rules will also have their accounts disabled.
> ...


----------



## Wrighteer474 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool.. This is the first time I saw an promoter has been banned... now i am aware...
so.. now all i can do is just participating on forum discussions...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

These are posted in the Terms of Service that all members have agreed to abide by:




> *Advertising Rules:*
> 
> Some members of Paint Talk may work for or own a company that sells tools, equipment, supplies, or other paint related products and services. It is natural to want to advertise your product and/or services on this site. However, in order to create a community that is not continuously filtering through unwanted solicitations the administrators will enforce firm rules in regards to advertising.
> 
> ...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And he is not banned, he is still free to participate, just cannot advertise. After 15 posts, you are able to put your website in your signature line. If a member reads your helpful post and is interested in your service, they can follow your link. But if you spam us........


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

What if it is a really good deal on bootleg Air Jordans ?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

In Demand said:


> What if it is a really good deal on bootleg Air Jordans ?


Well, now that we have a mullet wearing ******* to refer them to..........:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

For my Son's nursery, his Mom got a bunch of vinyl stickers of warthogs, squirrels, and trees.

Not sure what brand they were but they were cool. Came off the wall pretty easy too.


----------

